#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Divination VS "Minority Report" the movie

## Kevieee

For people who havent seen Minority Report its bascially a machine that predicted sho the murder was.
"It is the year 2054 - Washington D.C. - dreams can be recreated through computers, computer monitors and displays are transformed into holograms, and identification is done through eye-scanning. John Anderton lost his son, and to prevent horrible events from occurring to other individuals he joins a unit known as "Pre-Crime" - where murderers are arrested before they can commit the murder. How does Pre-Crime work? Through 3 people known as "precogs". They are 3 psychics used to see the future and they see murders exactly the way they will occur. Through advanced technology, Pre-Crime officers are able to see what the precogs see, and they analyze the data, identify the perpetrator and victim, and try their best to stop the murder from occurring. The perpetrator is put into a sleep state with a device called a "halo". John Anderton gets accused of murdering a man he has never even met, causing him to run from Pre-Crime and prove his innocence. Written by Demijan Omeragic "Nuh" "

THE PROBLEM IS THAT. 
If Tarot cards gave you a reading and it predicted you futere, but u avoided it, does that mean it failed?? 
See I gave me and my freind a reading and the result was great.... But now we barly even talk... so what happend in between. I though the tarot said we will be great freind ??

----------


## Gazeeboh

You may yet still become great friends.

At any rate, I like to think of divination as being the most likely outcome. A sort of logical conclusion to current events and directions. This isn't set in stone, nothing is. 

So you do a tarot reading. "How will my life be in a few months?" You get some bad ****, lots of change, disruption, movement and such. It most likely will be that way unless you shift whats going on in your life and go another way. Even then, you had to change something, which validates the reading.

Lets say the cards predict prosperity and wealth, saftey and stability. Nice things right? So you go with the flow and let it happen. Cards were right again.

But things can change. Think all all the influences on your life, your path. "Come this way, go that way". Then you have to think of all the internal ones as well. I personally do not think we have any free will, but that's neither here nor there.

What I'm trying to say is the cards are always right.

----------

